# 

## Slaterina

,     ,     .        :      (         / 055....)
/ 403028....    ....




  , .,  50%  / . 

   , 
    ,   ,  . 
   : " "

   ? 
**  
 101 -   01,02,08
 -  ?  ( ), , .03.2014,  0,
   :   .  ....   


      ?         ???

----------

*Slaterina*,       ?

----------


## Slaterina

.. -

----------


## Slaterina

,  ,   101     . ,     . 
.

----------

